# I wanna be Barbie-that bit** has everything



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 17, 2007)

...that´s what my refrigerator magnet says lol
So I promised a more colorful FOTD for this time since I go neutral way too often. Here ya go, ladies! (Excuse the ugly eye closeup! That´s the best I can do, I swear lol)



















FACE
MAC Strobe Cream
MAC Studio Fix Fluid+Studio Fix Powder
MAC e/s Pink Papillon used as blush
MAC Beauty Powder Pearl Sunshine

EYES
MAC Prep&Prime
Benefit High Brow
Benefit Browzings Light
MAC e/s Pink Papillon-lid
MAC e/s Juxt-lower lashline
MAC Liquidlast Liner Point Black
Artdeco lashes
Essence Magic Design Mascara

LIPS
MAC l/l Subculture
Estee Lauder l/s #116 Candy
Clear lipgloss


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 17, 2007)

awesome !!! very nice and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like your foundation


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2007)

You make a fantastic Barbie!


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 17, 2007)

Ohhhhh my God, that's so pretty!!!! You're glowing!!!!


----------



## linkas (Mar 17, 2007)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You make a fantastic Barbie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you. As a child I always dreamed of looking like Barbie one day LMAO


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 17, 2007)

very elegant


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooh simply stunning!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 17, 2007)

you're gorgeous =)


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 17, 2007)

Best looking barbie ever! This is gorgeous!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 17, 2007)

You are very beautiful !!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 17, 2007)

Such delicate features! I love your cheekbones in the first pic.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 17, 2007)

gorgeous! you look so pretty in the first picture.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2007)

Seriously, you do make a great barbie. Love the look on you!


----------



## mistella (Mar 17, 2007)

Very pretty, so glowy and natural!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Very pretty, so glowy and natural!_

 
thank you. Damnit I wanted to make it all un-natural somehow. You know, plastic like Barbie.
I guess I only know how to do natural makeup lol


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

what product is making you glow? i want i want! love the look very pretty!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 17, 2007)

So gorgeous, I think you know what's best for you and that's a good thing. You def look like barbie!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 17, 2007)

you look stunning!!! such a beauty!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow I love it,you make me want to break out my Pearl Sunshine,I love the cheeks! Are you a model?If not you should be!


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 17, 2007)

You are sooo hottt!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Love that blush combo on you, very pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mia88 (Mar 18, 2007)

Barbie replica!!! You look beautiful


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks wonderful. You did a great job.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2007)

You are gorgeous!!  Great FOTD!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_what product is making you glow? i want i want! love the look very pretty!_

 
Well I used MAC Strobe Cream on TOP of the foundation, on my nose, cheekbones, browbones and forehead.
MAC e/s Pink Papillon (which I used for blush) is shimmer, so when you buff it in with a dense powder brush you get LOTS of shimmer (actually I thought it was a bit too much).

So there are lots of products that make you get the "glow", it´s just all about BUFFING and even more buffing IMO


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Wow I love it,you make me want to break out my Pearl Sunshine,I love the cheeks! Are you a model?If not you should be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw thank you. Nope I´m not a model, I did some modeling but that was just a one time thing.


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 18, 2007)

You're gorgeous! and your skin?! I can't get over it, perfect isn't the word! Also your earrings in the first pic are so cute! I want them


----------



## Jayne (Mar 18, 2007)

oh you're really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the cheeks are


----------



## Ciara (Mar 18, 2007)

All the pics are goregeous...
but i must say the 3rd pic is verry Barbie like......


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 18, 2007)

that's so wow. i love your mu and your so pretty!!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 18, 2007)

Very very beautiful.

It the 2nd pic you kinda look like Charlize Theron....


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Very very beautiful.

It the 2nd pic you kinda look like Charlize Theron...._

 
OMG wow that´s the best compliment I ever got. I adore Charlize Theron, to me she is the most beautiful flawless woman!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_You're gorgeous! and your skin?! I can't get over it, perfect isn't the word! Also your earrings in the first pic are so cute! I want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahem..I should post a no makeup pic with the next FOTD I do lol. I´m afraid my skin is not perfect, in fact my skintone is uneven, blotchy and I have dark undereye circles. But I´m glad it doesn´t look that bad in the pictures


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my god, we have found the real Barbie!! She lives in Austria !! And she's a member of Spektra wooo wooo !!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Oh my god, we have found the real Barbie!! She lives in Austria !! And she's a member of Spektra wooo wooo !!_

 
haha. The funny thing is there actually is an "Austrian Barbie". She´s part of this edition of Barbies from all kinds of countries who wear the traditional clothing.


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 18, 2007)

haha. i think you kind of look like hugh hefners main gf. pretty!


----------



## iio (Mar 19, 2007)

your gorgeous & I love your skin...you are just like a barbie!


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 19, 2007)

Loving the glowy cheeks. very polished and pretty. and your earings too - adorable!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 19, 2007)

lovely! where do you buy the artdeco lashes? they are wonderful! and the glow on your cheeks is out of this world!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 19, 2007)

You're beautiful! You could've been the Barbie on the promo pics/postcard.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 19, 2007)

sparkling!!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 19, 2007)

you look like the girl in the barbie visual!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the blush too!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_You're beautiful! You could've been the Barbie on the promo pics/postcard._

 
aww, thanks!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_lovely! where do you buy the artdeco lashes? they are wonderful! and the glow on your cheeks is out of this world!_

 
as far as I know they are only available in some European countries (Austria, Germany, Greece etc)


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krackatoa* 

 
_haha. i think you kind of look like hugh hefners main gf. pretty!_

 
wow, interesting...if you mean Holly. I never heard that before


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 19, 2007)

i love it , your pretty


----------



## bitsy (Mar 19, 2007)

You are just simply beautiful. Your makeup is just enough to accent your natural beauty. Keep going...maybe take some more color risks.
bitsy


----------



## bitsy (Mar 19, 2007)

You are just simply beautiful. Your makeup is just enough to accent your natural beauty. Keep going...
bitsy


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bitsy* 

 
_You are just simply beautiful. Your makeup is just enough to accent your natural beauty. Keep going...maybe take some more color risks.
bitsy_

 
thank you. I´ll try to use more colors in the future


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 19, 2007)

You rly do look just like barbie  I love the look!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 19, 2007)

you are soooooo pretty, you look like barbie for sure!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 19, 2007)

pretty pretty!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2007)

That is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Simi (Mar 19, 2007)

very beautiful....


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 19, 2007)

no need to want to look like barbie when u r frickin GORGEOUS!!! lovely fotd


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 20, 2007)

I love it!  You look really pretty.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 20, 2007)

you have flawless skin!! and a great eyeshape for makeup!!  i wanna do your makeup haha....it looks like anything would be beautiful on you


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2007)

you look beautiful! 
But can I make one suggestion ^.^;
I don't think your lashes on the ends are completely aligned. They look a bit crooked. But it's not noticeable unless you're looking.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 

 
_you have flawless skin!! and a great eyeshape for makeup!!  i wanna do your makeup haha....it looks like anything would be beautiful on you_

 
Oh please please please do my makeup, I love your FOTDs! You´re a MAC MA, right and I see your location is San Diego. I will be in San Diego in summer so maybe I should stop by for a makeover hehe


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_you look beautiful! 
But can I make one suggestion ^.^;
I don't think your lashes on the ends are completely aligned. They look a bit crooked. But it's not noticeable unless you're looking._

 
LOL I know. I always have a problem with the lashes sticking to either the outer or inner corner of my eyes. I don´t know how to solve that problem though, it´s pretty annoying


----------



## nivea (Mar 20, 2007)

very beautiful !!
you really look like a barbie in the second one


----------



## somethingsinful (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a t-shirt that says that.


----------



## EssA (Mar 22, 2007)

omg, ur so beautiful. the pink on you is perfect!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *somethingsinful* 

 
_I have a t-shirt that says that._

 
OMG I totally want that shirt!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 23, 2007)

you already are barbie!! silly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway, very soft & delicate which truly works for you. I mean I would love to see you in something dark & smoky with lots of liner just for fun, but this look suits you incredibly. dont ever change babe. not to mention you are hot no matter what makeup you choose! that always helps haha


----------



## divaster (Mar 23, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 23, 2007)

Luv luv luv the lashes!!


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 23, 2007)

amazing skin!


----------



## Triskele (Mar 28, 2007)

Gorgeous! And my niece (who is 4) wants to know when we can go to the store to buy one of you, so you have clearly achieved your barbie aims


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *readyformycloseup* 

 
_you already are barbie!! silly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, very soft & delicate which truly works for you. I mean I would love to see you in something dark & smoky with lots of liner just for fun, but this look suits you incredibly. dont ever change babe. not to mention you are hot no matter what makeup you choose! that always helps haha_

 
aww thank you sweetie. Those compliments made my day!
I promise I will do a darker eye for you guys once (I need lots of practice with that anyway!)


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Triskele* 

 
_Gorgeous! And my niece (who is 4) wants to know when we can go to the store to buy one of you, so you have clearly achieved your barbie aims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG how cute is that!!!!!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww, you are looking so hot!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Mar 29, 2007)

This look is gorgeous on you.


----------



## Caffy (Mar 29, 2007)

u look hotter than Barbie!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

Aaaaw! You do look like Barbie! Love that quote too. Very pretty.


----------



## Eoraptor (Mar 29, 2007)

How cute!  I love the lashes and both kinds of earrings.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 29, 2007)

You look like a doll indeed. Pretty!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 29, 2007)

You ARE Barbie!!!


----------



## chucklie1 (Mar 29, 2007)

real life barbie!! I love the Papillon on your cheeks...so pretty!


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

very soft and glowy!


----------



## CamieGogo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would say it was pretty...but i don't see any pictures!! lol


----------



## *lollipopgal* (May 27, 2008)

i can't see any pic!


----------



## Gadook (May 27, 2008)

Can't see :/


----------

